# Should I be taking progesterone if Im prego?????



## brianasmith (Jun 6, 2006)

I havent yet talked to my doctor and I keep going between two nurses. One said my progesterone levels were low and I should be taking some to help prevent miscarriage. When I went to the pharmacy the pharmiscist said that I need to speak with my doctor because progesterone is not to be taken by pregnant women. So do you girls have any insight on this.


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

First of all, congratulation on your pregnancy! I do not know what your numbers are but if it is around 15-16 and you did not take progesterone after ovulation - you are fine. If it is less then that - this is up to your doctor, however everything more than 10-12 is good too. You do need to have presciption for it. Actually the nurses behave very unprofessionally - they are not suppose to gove you thire opinions unless the dr told them so. Ask to talk to a doctor. By the way, many doctors belive that taking progesteron supplement will not change outcome, especially if you start after positive pregnancy test. Many prescribe it just in case - to make sure that everything possible was done to sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## brianasmith (Jun 6, 2006)

They said my level was a 9.2. I think they are a little concered with my pregnancy at this point. I do already have the prescrip for the drug and I go back for more testing tomorrow. And yes I hate that the nurses are always telling me what they "think". I have my first ob appt in a few weeks I think I will go ahead and take the pills and then talk to my doc about that. I am pretty sure my doc told the nurse to put me on it. I was just worried because sometimes I feel like doctors are working for the drug companies and dont want to take things that are not need.

THanks for your input


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I was just put on progesterone yesterday. On the drug info fact sheet, it does say that you sh)ould not take the drug while pregnant. I asked the pharmacist about this, and she said that it's ok, that lots of docs DO proscribe it in early pg.

My midwife proscribed it, saying that there were no studies backing up it's use, but a lot of women feel more comfortable on it in the first tri, and that a lot of docs will prescribe it. She said that there is no harm in taking it. In other words, it won't make a non-viable embryo "stick (i.e., a severe genetic defect that was destined for miscarry will still miscarry)


----------



## soccergal20 (Jul 13, 2006)

I would recommend looking at a natural alternative to the prescription progesterone. Natural progesterone is much safer and healthier for you and baby because that which comes in prescription form is a chemically derived substance. Although his book is about menopause mainly, Dr. John R. Lee talks about natural progesterone at length in his book "What Your Dr. May Not Tell You About Menopause: The Breakthrough Book on Natural Hormone Balance". It is a great resource to learn about what you body needs hormone wise in order to be and stay healthy. There are many natural progesterone supplements, but according to him the best are the creams that you apply directly to your stomach or face. You may also want to speak with a homeopathic Dr. or specialist to get there recommendations.


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

I have taken progesterone during the first trimester with both of my pregnancies so far. They said my level were low and it would help maintain the pregnancy. I personally didn't have any side effects or complications because of it.

Pam


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soccergal20* 
I would recommend looking at a natural alternative to the prescription progesterone. Natural progesterone is much safer and healthier for you and baby because that which comes in prescription form is a chemically derived substance. There are many natural progesterone supplements, but according to him the best are the creams that you apply directly to your stomach or face. You may also want to speak with a homeopathic Dr. or specialist to get there recommendations.

I don't agree with this at all. I had 2 early M/Cs before my OB tried putting me on prescription progesterone (it was compounded suppositories, and as far as I understood from my pharmacist it was natural progesterone, not synthetic). Natural progesterone like you can get in the cream based *OTC* products does *not* provide the same type of progesterone support that prescription progesterone does. I'm now 37 weeks pregnant with a girl, and I strongly think that it had to do with having the progesterone for the first 14 weeks. If your OB thinks you need the progesterone, stick with it.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

I dont know how many times this needs to come up here but I want to say that the natural alternative to progesterone or progesterone creams DO NOT work to prevent pregnancy loss. I am sure someone will come on here and swear that it worked for them, but as someone who has had miscarriages due to low progesterone, and done a great deal of research on the matter it is nothing but bunk. Of course you can go to tons of hollistic sites and natural family resources that SELL (catch that) that will give testimonials and recommendations for its use. The fact is there is not enough progesterone in ONE container to help maintain a pregnancy of someone who has a true progesterone issue.
If you have a true progesterone problem, then by all means take the progesterone pills or suppositories. The suppositories, while gross and inconvenient, are more effective. I did the suppositories with my son and I am glad I did, but it was nasty, it made me sick, constipated, etc. However I got the baby I thought I would never have and have no regrets.
I had another surprise pregnancy in 2004 and had low progesterone that time as well. I made a choice not to take the progesterone and risk a miscarriage. My progesterone level was 14 the only time I had it checked. I did go on to have another healthy baby, but I knew the risk and my history and was willing to accept the consequences for my actions.

Unfortunately most the places that say that natural progesterone will help those with low progesterone in pregnancy will say "maybe" or "research" shows that it will. It is unlikely you will find concrete scientific evidence that using the natural methods and creams will improve pregnancy outcomes.


----------



## CaraO (Oct 7, 2006)

I am also on progesterone vaginal suppositories (100mg x 2 a day) because of my low progesterone. My progesterone was 8.2 and 10.2 after a cycle of clomid.

I am going to ask to have my progesterone checked the next time--just to see where my levels are at 7weeks. If it is high enough, I will stop using it.

Good luck with everything!!!


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

Sacha took progesterone suppositories, which she was on to lengthen her LP, until nearly 14 weeks. And, these were NATURAL progesterone. I agree that you shouldn't take synthetic, which can be harmful the fetus, but I doubt most Drs/midwives would prescribe it. Natural creams don't have much of an impact since you're not absorbing nearly as much.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boongirl* 
Webmd says that the suppositories prevent miscarriage 80% of the time.

Don't mean to be discouraging, but isn't the rate of miscarriage without suppositories ~20%? How is it better?


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

And the only kind of miscarriage they could prevent would be the kind brought on by too low of progesterone. Many if not more miscarriages are brought on by an unhealthy embryo. Nothing can prevent a miscarriage brought on by that reason.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Friend, I am not trying to be unsupportive, I am only asking what is the benefit of taking a drug that apparently *doesn't* reduce the risk of miscarriage (if the rate of miscarriage with progesterone is still 20%)?
I am fully in support of people taking whatever actions they believe or feel will be helpful to them, unless it is harmful in some way. But if the question is "should I take this stuff," as it was, it seems it would be important to know whether it really does anything.


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

boongirl, I'm sorry you took my comments to be unsupportive too. I was simply trying to clarify what that 80% might be referring to. And, I was right. I just went to the webmd site you were referring to and found the article discussing people who have repeat miscarriages. It talked about the different reasons a woman would have repeat miscarriages, including luteal phase defect, a condition where you don't have enough progesterone production in your luteal phase and early pregnancy. If this is the reason for your miscarriages (which you would know by having your serum progesterone checked) then, according to the article, taking 100-300mg of natural progesterone via SUPPOSITORIES (didn't mention creams) has an 80% chance of emliminating your miscarriage risk because of of luteal phase defect (it wouldn't reduce your overall risk by 80% as you could miscarry for another reason). I'm not at all trying to be unsupportive, just to make sure the right information is out there instead of floating around statistics that don't mean anything.

I'm certainly not suggesting you just worry more, but that you try to identify potential causes of your previous miscarriages so that you can try to avoid them in the future. I'm a strong believer that information is empowering, that's all.

I wish you all the best in this pregnancy and hope that you'll carry this little one to term.


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

I have an LP defect of 6 days and late ovulation. My last child was born healthy and I did not start taking progesterone until I got a positive test result.

I had a m/c in August(didn't have my period back yet when I got pregnant), I didn't realize I still had a LP defect of 6 days plus I have a late ovulation. I'm newly pregnant again and just started taking progestrone as perscribed by my doctor. I find the creams don't help me out too much and the pills I swallow are much much more effective for me.


----------

